
Obama Gets a Thumbs-Up for His BlackBerry - IsaacSchlueter
http://thecaucus.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/01/22/obama-gets-a-thumbs-up-for-his-blackberry/?ref=business
======
IsaacSchlueter
I'm very curious about the things that will be declassified after his term in
office. This is a Big Deal for openness in government. Most presidents have
sort of dodged the spirit of the Presidential Records Act by not making any
records.

